
Plotnine is the best Python implementation of R's ggplot2 - waynenilsen
http://pltn.ca/plotnine-superior-python-ggplot/
======
waynenilsen
Repo [https://github.com/has2k1/plotnine](https://github.com/has2k1/plotnine)
Docs
[https://plotnine.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://plotnine.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

